# Whoa- TNT-HD/Porn



## thumperxr69 (Mar 22, 2004)

Anybody watching Cold Case about 10:03 CST??? The show was on then pixelated to a naked woman with a vibrator for about 5 seconds and then went back. My wife was a little shocked. She thought I ordered something  

T


----------



## Smthkd (May 23, 2005)

Yeah! theres a thread on AVSForum of others that saw this as well. Funny how I always miss it!!


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I bet a person in the control room is now signing up for unemployment.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

isn't 1003 local time considered adult time anyway? (thinking of the stuff we see on southpark.


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

newsposter said:


> isn't 1003 local time considered adult time anyway? (thinking of the stuff we see on southpark.


Ummm...call me crazy but video of a woman with a vibrator is in a different league than South Park.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

This thread is useless without pictures.


----------



## adamshipley (Aug 21, 2002)

willardcpa said:


> This thread is useless without pictures.


I agree it is useless without pictures but I did see it last night.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

IndyTom said:


> Ummm...call me crazy but video of a woman with a vibrator is in a different league than South Park.


A human yes...but we've seen worse than that on SP in cartoon form. MUCH worse.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Oooh, this show is sitting on my TiVo. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Can someone PM me a screenshot?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

you know, i always hated 'cold cases' hair and never watched because of it. I guess it's payback time.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Oh, my, my! So this is what HD is for! The scene is about 8-10 seconds long, shortly after the title sequence.

Time to practice my Tytool skills.....


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

So actual nudity appeared??


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

stevel said:


> Time to practice my Tytool skills.....


Indeed.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

rkester said:


> So actual nudity appeared??


Actual. Full. And then some....


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

wow. im surprized! i ddnt realize that they even put that kind of stuff into shows they knew were going to network tv!

I still get all giddy when watching shows after 9pm tha have vulgarity in them. I feel like im somehow cheating by getting the HBO level of language on a major network.

wonder if shots have appeared online yet to see. ooc


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

Just saw it myself. It's about 6 mins in on my recording. I agree, someone *is* going to be fired over at TNT!

/steve


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

Doesnt this have to be from D* side, not from TNT. It's not like TNT would have that stuff in it's library. It's gotta be a temporary transponder glitch on the D* side....right?


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

stevel said:


> Actual. Full. And then some....


As I was saying, this is in a different league than a dancing and singing turd on South Park.

(screen shots?)


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Paperboy2003 said:


> Doesnt this have to be from D* side, not from TNT. It's not like TNT would have that stuff in it's library. It's gotta be a temporary transponder glitch on the D* side....right?


This would also be my guess, seems unlikely TNT would even have that kind of material on their end, unless (even more unlikely nowadays) some engineer brought in his own stash and flipped the switch to his stuff instead of enabling HD after a commercial break.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I agree that it seems to be a D* problem. Note that the transitions in and out are not clean, but show symptom of an MPEG key frame resynch.

Certainly no screen shots would be allowed in this forum....

But I'll describe. An attractive young woman, unencumbered by clothing, is sitting back on a bed (I think), legs full apart, knees up and towards the camera. She is holding a rather large "marital aid" which she rubs up and down her "nethers" (thank you, Kaylee), while moaning "I want to get naked with you". Or something along those lines.


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

stevel said:


> I agree that it seems to be a D* problem. Note that the transitions in and out are not clean, but show symptom of an MPEG key frame resynch.
> 
> Certainly no screen shots would be allowed in this forum....
> 
> But I'll describe. An attractive young woman, unencumbered by clothing, is sitting back on a bed (I think), legs full apart, knees up and towards the camera. She is holding a rather large "marital aid" which she rubs up and down her "nethers" (thank you, Kaylee), while moaning "I want to get naked with you". Or something along those lines.


You missed your calling! :up:


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

PM.... PM.. SCREENSHOT! Link to it.. 

Was the feed in HD?


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

stevel said:


> symptom of an MPEG key frame resynch ...
> 
> ... "marital aid" ... "nethers" ... "I want to get naked with you"


There's something about the juxtaposition of the (pardon) nerdly analysis and the ensuing description that really gave me a chuckle.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The feed was in HD. I don't have anywhere I dare store a screenshot. I captured three - am having trouble editing the MPG/TY (probably because of the errors.)


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

newsposter said:


> you know, i always hated 'cold cases' hair and never watched because of it.


Now, if only the writers of Cold Case could arrange for Kathryn Morris to do a scene with a similar type of performance...

...

...

...

(Sorry, I drifted off for a moment, but I'm back.)

Then, I'd be moving that Season Pass to the top of the priority list.


----------



## alexcue (Apr 1, 2000)

newsposter said:


> you know, i always hated 'cold cases' hair and never watched because of it. I guess it's payback time.


I'm glad I'm not alone on this... I don't know what it is about her hair, I just can't watch this show. My wife watches it tho.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

Funniest thing to me was that when the show resumed, the first intelligible words from the character who was speaking were "lewd behavior"!


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

stevel said:


> The feed was in HD. I don't have anywhere I dare store a screenshot. I captured three - am having trouble editing the MPG/TY (probably because of the errors.)


I'll host them Dr. Fortran. 

Using Tytools on HD streams isn't quite perfected yet. I can't get it to work anyway.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

stevel said:


> I agree that it seems to be a D* problem. Note that the transitions in and out are not clean, but show symptom of an MPEG key frame resynch.
> 
> Certainly no screen shots would be allowed in this forum....
> 
> But I'll describe. An attractive young woman, unencumbered by clothing, is sitting back on a bed (I think), legs full apart, knees up and towards the camera. She is holding a rather large "marital aid" which she rubs up and down her "nethers" (thank you, Kaylee), while moaning "I want to get naked with you". Or something along those lines.


Wow Steve, ever thought of a career in erotic fiction?


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

Guindalf said:


> Wow Steve, ever thought of a career in erotic fiction?


Yeah, "transitions in and out" really got me hot, but when he said "MPEG key frame resynch"...well, I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

as of this minute, i still dont see any stories on google news either. Must have kept it hush hush. FCC anyone?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I can't find any discussion of it in forums dedicated to the show, either. Guess there aren't that many people with TNT-HD?

Would the FCC be involved if this was satellite or cable only?


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

stevel said:


> An attractive young woman, unencumbered by clothing, is sitting back on a bed (I think), legs full apart, knees up and towards the camera. She is holding a rather large "marital aid" which she rubs up and down her "nethers" (thank you, Kaylee), while moaning "I want to get naked with you". Or something along those lines.


*ahem*... I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

stevel said:


> ....But I'll describe. An attractive young woman, unencumbered by clothing, is sitting back on a bed (I think), legs full apart, knees up and towards the camera. She is holding a rather large "marital aid" which she rubs up and down her "nethers" (thank you, Kaylee), while moaning "I want to get naked with you". Or something along those lines.


"OK, class, from this narrative please try to determine where Steve's attention was drawn to. Please note that he is not sure that the subject was on a bed, and he's also not sure of what she said."


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

willardcpa said:


> "OK, class, from this narrative please try to determine where Steve's attention was drawn to. Please note that he is not sure that the subject was on a bed, and he's also not sure of what she said."


Yeah, and if he'd written this down, who wants to bet that the handwriting would be shakey???


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Hah! I watched the clip only once and it did go by quickly. In 10 seconds, there isn't much time for one's hand to shake.

But hey, think what you like. My reputation around here could use a little spice.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

stevel said:


> But hey, think what you like. My reputation around here could use a little spice.


Anything to oblige!


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Billy66 said:


> I'll host them Dr. Fortran.


Ok gentlemen, PM or email me for a link.


----------



## bladewalker (Aug 3, 2004)

IndyTom said:


> As I was saying, this is in a different league than a dancing and singing turd on South Park.
> 
> (screen shots?)


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I still think dancing turds, showing gay BDSM men having sex, offending all religions to the point of blasphemy and all the racist / sexist stuff on south park is MUCH worse and offensive than one nude woman on tv. But that's just me of course 

We all have different levels of obscenity. Nude women are at the bottom of that list for me.


----------



## SmackDaddy (Jul 27, 2001)

Some of you act as if you've never seen a woman before.


----------



## 230 (Nov 3, 1999)

My four year old HAS never seen a woman like that before and thankfully the image returned to cold case right when he walked into the room.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Comcast airs adult ad during kid's cartoon
Posted Feb 20th 2006 2:02PM by Adam Finley
Filed under: Gripes, Television

It's one of those things you're not supposed to laugh at, but it's really hard to help yourself. It seems that Comcast customers in the Bay Area got a not-so-nice surprise yesterday morning when an ad for an adult pay-per-view show aired during an episode of Nickelodeon's Fairly Odd Parents. Parents, rightly enough, were not happy. There was no nudity in the ad, but, according to one parent, "they were in lingerie, and just rubbing." Another parent went as far to say such images "can destroy the children." Yeah, that might be overreacting just a little bit. Obviously someone dropped the ball here, but let's not turn it into the end of all humankind as we know it. However, if twenty years from now any of these kids are in therapy because they saw scantily-clad women for thirty seconds when they were younger, I'll take back what I said.

http://hidden.adjab.com/2006/02/20/comcast-airs-adult-ad-during-kids-cartoon/


----------



## jimisham (Nov 28, 2001)

Something like this happened at a station in South Bend several years ago. It happened at about the time the networks started doing the news all night. About 2 in the morning, the engineer on duty in the control room got bored and decided to check out the adult programming on another dish.
He found the adult programming OK, but he didn't realize the dish he found it on was the one with the network feed to the transmitter. This went on for about 10 minutes before he finally got a phone call from someone.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Blurred pics are up at AVS.


----------



## srt (Jan 27, 2006)

Many years ago in our town of 3500 people, the local tv station had a live camera feed on a sort of merry-go-round that had the current temp and wind direction and various cards with local business ads. It ran 24-7 on, I believe channel 11.
One night a break-in occured, nothing was taken, only items were left. Pieces of tape affixed glossy page snips from pornographic magazines. I do not know how long they were on there (I did observe it for a few roundy-rounds). I understand it was more than several hours before someone removed the new offerings. Quite a stir occured and the auto apparatus languished in a locked cage after that night.
Hillbilly-tech.


----------



## MrBigglesworth (Dec 25, 2002)

I know direct linkage is probably not allowed, but can you at least give the subsection name of which part of the forum it is in?


----------



## youngdr (Jan 10, 2002)

MrBigglesworth said:


> I know direct linkage is probably not allowed, but can you at least give the subsection name of which part of the forum it is in?


HDTV Programming


----------

